# A small update on our beloved Wolves...



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/news/wolves_putting_in_work_080820.html












> Training camp is a few weeks away for the Timberwolves, but the majority of the team has been at Target Center for a few days mixing it up in the practice facility. After Tuesday's workout, I caught up with Sebastian Telfair to get an idea of how things were going.
> 
> Here are a few points from the conversation with Bassy:
> 
> ...


Great news that they're all trying hard. Especially Telfair!


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Timberwolves are going to be as surprising as Portland was last year.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

We'll definitely be closer to playoffs than the #1. I'm excited.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm optimistic, but not getting too carried away. My hope is that we stay healthy, maintain solid behavior in the locker room and off-court, play hard and (if all of that is the case) compete for the last playoff spot--even though I doubt we get it even if all goes well. But if we can be in the upper 30s for wins, that would be a great season. If we break .500 that would be fantastic.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, and not to be cynical about that story, but have you ever read a late offseason article that wasn't along those lines? You never see "wow, we are REALLY bad. I mean, I thought we were better. Guys are slacking, nobody's in shape ... it's gonna be a long year."


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

luther said:


> Oh, and not to be cynical about that story, but have you ever read a late offseason article that wasn't along those lines? You never see "wow, we are REALLY bad. I mean, I thought we were better. Guys are slacking, nobody's in shape ... it's gonna be a long year."


From which source, the team? There are grim ones. If they're talking about injuries to key players and position battles with scrubs, that's not good.

Google: Chicago Bears 2008 grim
Chicago Bears' Quarterbacks Are a Delusion, Not a Dilemma
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/47107-chicago-bears-quarterbacks-are-a-delusion-not-a-dilemma


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Carney is on the Wolves?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, they got him and Calvin Booth for a trade exception (which helped free up cap space for Philly so they could sign Elton Brand).


----------

